# Baptized vs filled with the Holy Spirit



## Claudiu (Oct 11, 2011)

What is the difference between being "baptized with the Holy Spirit" and "filled with the Holy Spirit?" (Acts 4:8,31; 6:3-4; Ephesians 5:18.)


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 11, 2011)

I would say that baptism by Holy Spirit is a synonym for the new birth. Or if not a pure synonym, at least an effect or a cause of it, depending on how one views the incipient and indwelling works of the same Spirit.

"Filled with the Spirit," more describes the vessel (body) indwelt, and its particular endowment (type, amount), and being given over to the control or direction of Holy Spirit for the accomplishment of spiritual purpose, according to the dictates of Holy Spirit. Those filled with the Spirit are most invincible respecting the task to which they are called. They are "possessed" by the the power of God. They are his most willing instruments.

So, for instance, Stephen is not so much overcome (bodily) by his foes, who stop their ears and gnash their teeth and rush upon him to stone him; as he is called up to glory immediately for a hero's welcome by the Christ to stands to receive him. "Being filled with the Spirit," Stephen's words are as much as the Spirit wills him to complete, and when the Spirit's desire is accomplished, only then is Stephen interrupted.


----------



## Rangerus (Oct 12, 2011)

a good example of "Filled with the Holy Spirit" is found in Colossians 1:9:
Colossians 1:9 (ESV) 9 And so, from the day we heard, we have not ceased to pray for you, asking that you may be filled with the knowledge of his will in all spiritual wisdom and understanding, 

Whereas a good example of "Baptized in the Holy Spirit" would be found in John 14:26:
John 14:26 (ESV) 26 But the Helper, the Holy Spirit, whom the Father will send in my name, he will teach you all things and bring to your remembrance all that I have said to you.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 12, 2011)

Rangerus said:


> a good example of "Filled with the Holy Spirit" is found in Colossians 1:9:
> Colossians 1:9 (ESV) 9 And so, from the day we heard, we have not ceased to pray for you, asking that you may be filled with the knowledge of his will in all spiritual wisdom and understanding,
> 
> Whereas a good example of "Baptized in the Holy Spirit" would be found in John 14:26:
> John 14:26 (ESV) 26 But the Helper, the Holy Spirit, whom the Father will send in my name, he will teach you all things and bring to your remembrance all that I have said to you.


I'm not sure how good either example is, for addressing the questions posed, since neither text cited includes explicit reference to either "filled with the Spirit" or "baptized with the Spirit."

To the first text, Paul there makes his opening pray for the church, that they will be filled with spiritual truth, both of content and application. In this, Paul sounds very much like Peter, 2Pet.3:18, where in the end of his letter he prays that his Christian readers would "grow in the ... knowledge of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ." Now, this isn't possible without the Spirit applying the Word to our hearts. But this text doesn't explicitly address Holy Spirit's personal indwelling presence for the accomplishment of this work.

To the second text, we have some allusion to the coming outpouring of the Spirit (at Pentecost), see Act.1:5. However, the specific gift that is spoken of is clearly something unique to the Apostles that is given in conjunction with that particular occurrence. The singular occurrence of the Day of Pentecost, in which the Spirit was _definitively_ poured out, should be related to all subsequent, individual or personal baptisms of the Spirit; but principally in those effects upon the thousands of people that day who heard the gospel, and were initiated into the church through faith in Christ.

Those thousands also were baptized by the Spirit that day, but in ordinary fashion; that is to say, *minus* the tongues of fire on the head and the ability to speak intelligibly in tongues (foreign languages) they they never studied as a discipline. The converts were baptized by the Spirit, but they were not given themselves to recall all that Jesus said to them, while he was with them, because neither of those conditions obtained for them. So, for these reasons I don't think that an appeal to this text, or even to Pentecost, is most helpful in understanding what the apostles mean in general, when they speak of the ordinary baptism of the Spirit.


----------

